# "non-shelf ",a very interesting new play of slingshot!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Rencently, a new play called "non-shelf "catapult is popular by Chinese shooters.The "non-shelf " is just a tube or band supported by fingers not a real shlingshot.However,it's intresting!You can learn this play in my video(sorry,video without English translation ,but you can understand!) http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjU0Mjc2MTYw.html I'm GZK，thanks for your attention!


----------



## Doorcracker (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice technique... guess "forkhits" can be painfull =P


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I shot this way for awhile and it is very effective. I had to give it up not because of fork hits in fact I never hit my hand. I have a bad thumb joint and it became painful to shoot this way. Once you learn how to hold the band it is just like shooting a fork.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't get the video to work. I'd really like to see it!


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> I shot this way for awhile and it is very effective. I had to give it up not because of fork hits in fact I never hit my hand. I have a bad thumb joint and it became painful to shoot this way. Once you learn how to hold the band it is just like shooting a fork.


For me,the "non-shelf "is just a way to get more fun of slingshot.And it would not take the place of the slingshot fork.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

M.J said:


> I can't get the video to work. I'd really like to see it!


Seems to work for me ... had to suffer through an ad, but then the video played. Perhaps you could try it again.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

That's sadly number three of your videos that i can't see,

looks cool your shooting without a frame (on the picture),

i see only this info / picture !!


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Mr.Teh said:


> That's sadly number three of your videos that i can't see,
> 
> looks cool your shooting without a frame (on the picture),
> 
> i see only this info / picture !!


http://v.ku6.com/show/mhBh2YD18QIXCiBfNo6IFg...html?from=my you can try this link~


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link, this one works, good shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

sure seems like he had a lot to say about the setup, wish I understood Chinese! Would the pouch even be necessary? Could you just lash the ends together and feed it ammo? Unfortunately, I dont have any theraband that long at the moment. Guess its time to buy a few yards and find out for myself.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shooting Man!


----------

